# Feeding German blue Rams



## davec (Jan 19, 2010)

What are people feeding these guys
I've tried tetra min flakes, 
super vit flakes

NLS cichlid formula pellets
D'allio plus (garlic) granules

same old story
they eat chew spit out chew spit out without eating
all the other fish get fat (tetras, so the rams are the largest fish in the tank) get rally fat in the meantime.

the rams will eat frozen bloodworms and brine shrimp
but I don't think this is practical nor healthy as a daily ritual.

I tried showing them tough love by just feeding flakes for about two weeks but the female eventually became emaciated and died even after I reintroduced the frozen food. LFS where I bought them told me they were taking the super vit flakes but they never really took to it for me.

They almost appear to rather die then eat flakes or pellets. Must've spent over a $100 in past few months on fish food

Any suggestions for dry foods to supplement the frozen?

Thx


----------



## davec (Jan 19, 2010)

*Omega one freshwater flakes*

Read online that omega one flakes are recommended for rams. Ordered from amazon; and the new pair of rams I purchased last week are eating the omega one freshwater flakes. I'll wait a week or two before I introduce frozen foods. I'm afraid if I introduce frozen too soon they won't go back to flakes.


----------



## Student Of The Game (Sep 30, 2020)

My food inventory includes New Life Spectrum A+, Omega One VeggieRounds, Hikari Freeze Dried Bloodworms, Hikari Semi Floating Micropellets, Hikari Algae Wafers, Omega One Shrimp Pellets and some frozen live food.

They will eat everything including the shrimp pellets and algae wafers. 

I feed two days on one day fast. I always include Spectrum A+ as a staple for each feeding and rotate the others. This seems to be working with helping me not overfeed. 

I don't think feeding live food is bad for the fish....I mean what kind of flakes and pellets do they get in the wild?

It could be that particular fish that was picky with its food. My rams don't seem to care.


----------

